# Transferring As a APL



## Polow (May 5, 2021)

Hey, 

I am currently an APL for a store and have been for going on about 5 years now. What I noticed that this position isn’t a position that have openings that frequent but I’m looking to move to another state but still remain with target in my position. Whats the best one for me to do this? Thanks for any advice


----------



## Jenim12 (May 5, 2021)

Polow said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am currently an APL for a store and have been for going on about 5 years now. What I noticed that this position isn’t a position that have openings that frequent but I’m looking to move to another state but still remain with target in my position. Whats the best one for me to do this? Thanks for any advice


You could find out who the APBP is for the district you want to move to and send them an email? They would be able to let you know about any potential APL, APS, or APTL positions open or will be potentially opening


----------



## StyleStar (May 5, 2021)

I would partner with your APBP and see if they could get you in contact with the BP in the area you are looking to move. Just because a position isn't open/posted doesn't mean they can't make room for an experienced leader. I have seen stores in my district be over "headcount" so we can hold onto good talent, until a perm home opened.Good luck!


----------



## Fix It (May 18, 2021)

I worked at a high risk store where the APTL was an axed position but a BP slotted someone in anyway (similar situation). Took up an APS spot until that TL promoted to ETL AP. It’s doable, just press the issue and ask the questions


----------

